

Robot crushes worker at Volkswagen factory - neokya
http://www.thelocal.de/20150701/assembly-robot-kills-worker-at-volkswagen

======
rbanffy
"This sort of thing has cropped up before, and it has always been due to human
error."

\-- HAL-9000

------
jkeat
Sounds like the robot is probably evil.

